

Microsoft asks pals to help kill UK gov's Open Document Format dream - jpswade
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/22/microsoft_uk_odf_response/

======
beagle3
Occasionally in an HN discussion, people say "Microsoft was a bad monopolist,
but they've changed their ways". Please bookmark this article for the next
time such a thought crosses your mind.

Same old Microsoft.

------
webmaven
Pretty good analysis from Simon Wardley in these two posts:

[http://blog.gardeviance.org/2013/12/once-more-unto-breach-
de...](http://blog.gardeviance.org/2013/12/once-more-unto-breach-dear-friends-
once.html)

[http://blog.gardeviance.org/2014/02/if-i-was-sauron-odf-
vs-o...](http://blog.gardeviance.org/2014/02/if-i-was-sauron-odf-vs-
ooxml.html)

